# William Cunningham on the heavenliness of scripture



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 9, 2020)

The first [evidence of scripture’s divinity listed in the Westminster Confession] is, “the heavenliness of the matter.” The matter of the Scriptures, or the various subjects there treated of, have all a reference, more or less direct, to things celestial and divine. They are connected throughout with God, the unseen world, and the eternal destinies of man. No merely human or temporal object seems to be aimed at or attended to. ...

For more, see William Cunningham on the heavenliness of scripture.


----------

